# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Historia e Kostumeve në Foto

## fegi

1.Egjypti shteti i vjeter 3000 p.krish.
2.Shteti i meseme 2100 p.krish.

----------


## fegi

1.Egjypti Shteti i ri(Dinastia XIX 1350-1200 f.k)Prifter,oficer
2Mbreteria dhe Oborri mbretror.

----------


## fegi

1.Ushtaraket
2.Shteti  i ri 1600-1100f.k (Egjypti)

----------


## fegi

1.Mbretria .Prifterit
2.Sllavete

----------


## fegi

1.Priftereshat,priftat m.fl.(Egjypt)
2.Asiret dhe Populli fshqinje (1100-500f.kr.

----------


## fegi

1.Luftataret  asire
2.Pagese tatimesh per prifteri

----------


## fegi

1.Asiret dhe Babilonete (11oo-500 f.kr)Babiloni
2.Assiret,mbreti  dhe oborri mbretror
[

----------


## fegi

Luftataret Asire

----------


## fegi

Armenier,Parter,Filisteer,Sumerer,Hetiter,Araber
Shkurtimisht
1.Figur ulur me tabelshkrimi me mantel ne guje (prej Tello)
2.Koka me Kapel e gjajshme si statue
3.Kreu i  komandat ushtrise me nje helmetelkure pas Echnatos(Amenophis IV) 1300f.Kr.Louvre Paris
4.Grua me gjaket leshi Albastatue ne Ur Kaleeden(kulti i vjeter Sumer)
5.Luftare me sopat bronzi Echnatons koh
6.Prodhim i pare i karoces me mushka nga Sumeret
7.Zoti i kohes Hetit me kepuce lekur nga orinti 100f.Kr.
8.Luftatari Hetit me kepuc lekure 100f.kr.
9.Princi Hetit kepuce me maje dhe me vathe
10.Cilkian totem me kapel 
11.Princ Kilkian ose nji prift Nga veriiu Sirise
12.Luftatar Arabe
13.Luftatar Hetite
14.Princ Hetit Me nje mantel te bardh kufitar dekorativ
15.Zoteri  i veshjeve arabi
16.Grate Hetite 
17.Grua hitit me pasqyr metali
18.Njeri Hitit me manetl te gjate Nga boghasköi Nga Kryeqyteti Hitit Ghatti 1800 f Kr.
19.Mbreti Armenier Tigrans I
20.Mbreti Parter
21.Luftatar I Popujve te Detit ne Palestine
22.Nji luftar Filistin (pelasge)

----------


## fegi

Kreta,Palestina,Siria
1.Njeriu nga Kefti me Sandalelkure
2.Hitit.me kemish te natese(njeriu mundet mi shiku sote ne Oriente)
3.Njeriu prej lindjes fise shkretire Palestin dhe me tatuzhe ne kembe
4.Njeriu nga Fisi Pursati i popujve te detit (pelasget) kunder  Ramses III qe ne Bibel permenden si Filstin(Ata nuk ishin Semite por zbriten nga zone egje)
5.Njeriu fisnik prej mesit Siris
Rendi (fotot6,7,8,9,10,11Arabia Siria,Palestina
6,Mbret apo prift ne nje cermoni
7.Grua Beduine me fustan me lara
8.Sirian dhe Kanane (mbase nje Pergaditje  pej perfundimit te dinastise se Egjyptit te XVIII)
9.Njeriu nga fisi i Palestinese se jugute
10.Njeriu qe i perket te nji fisi primitiv te juge te Palestines
11.Njeriu nga Retina (Palestina apo siria)

----------


## fegi

Israel
1.Hebre.

----------


## fegi

Greqia,Kreta,Qypra(Mikenes,Minian dhe kultures Fenike)
1.Vazoja te thyera me paqitje luftatar dhe gra ne Muzeun nacional ne Athin
2.Luftatare nga Mikena
3/7.Xhevahir prej ari 
(8/11.Figur gruje Mikene
12-18.Kreta
12.Statugruje
13-16.
Zotresha me gjarper 
17.Figure gruje
18 Gra duke lujatur harp etj.
19-25 Qipro
19-20 luftatar qipriot tarote statu
21.Qipriot Prince 
22.Njeriu vizatim qymyr druri
23.Koka gruje me vothe(tarkot me stil greke).
24.Njeri Qipriot

----------


## fegi

Perset Parahistori dhe mesjeten e hershem 500-300 f.Kr
1.Mbreti Darius
1-12.Shumica Petecioneve renojove nga Pasargade  dhe Persepolis  ndertim i kryeqytetit
nga Kyros(d.529 f.Kr.)Darius (d485 f.Kr) och Xerxes(d.465f.kr.) metej prej Aleksandermosaiken  Neapel

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Shum e bukur.Si teme e si piktura..........

----------


## fegi

13-14koka ne kohen e Xerxes
15.koka femer po te njejtes kohe fetyr sikur grate e sodite armene
16-25 Perset prej Khosru II;s koha(581-628e.Kr)
16.Sherbyese fistan te gjate
17-19.Sundues me sherbetore

----------


## fegi

Skythet(Gjerat iraniane) shpesh permendet nga Herodoti,ose "njerzit e Kuajve"Ne veri dhe ne juge te Danubite dhe ne rusin e sotem.Ata ne vitin 600 te erese sone pushtojn Azin e vogel
1-6.Skythet pase varet i gjetur ne Leningrade
1.Shigjetar dhe pallto lekure dhe qendisje te gjate
2.Luftataret

----------


## fegi

Fryget popull indoevropin ne Azi te vogel.
 7-11. Populli Frigjian merreje me bujqesine dhe kultur te larte dhe pjesarisht banuar ne qytete ,zejtari te madhe(qendisje qilimash)me specilaitet
1.Bariu frygjian me paraqitje mitike Attis apo atys, Adonis frigjian parqet si nji bari (Nje zot i natyres apo perendesh e Pjellorise)i ngjajshum shume me Perendeshen Kybeles ne mitologjin greke"ajo ne forme te saj ne azi te vogel nga periudha neolite)
Apo nena e madhe  Kybeles ne frygy dhe luvian perendeshe si Gea apo ekuivalet me Minoan Rea
2.Nje njeri i ngjajshem ne nje reliev ne Azi te vogel prej kohese Helene
3.Vajza Frygiane me model veshje.njeriu mundet me pa ne vazote greke
4.Parisi Trojane dhe veshja frygian patollat e gjate dhe Kapuschong(kapel) te ngjajshme (me kapelat Frigiane)
5.Amason,paraqitje ne vazot greke dhe kapelat frigjian

----------


## fegi

12-21.E dyta Veshje dhe Armet ne Azi te vogel
12.Modea Me veshje Frygeane megjithat rrjedhe prej cholchis vende i lasht Kaukaze (vazo e kohes helene) esht nje Grua ne Mitologjin Greke ajo ishte e bija e mbretit Aeetes Te Colchis
13.Roje e Mbretit Perse me veshje Frygeane(vazodarius.Neapels museum.
14-21.Armet e Azise se vogel

----------


## fegi

Greqia (500-300 p.Kr.) 
500 p.kr.

1.2.4.6.Gra Dhe Vajza te Ashpra Arkaike Dorike Me membrame dekorimi me shirit model,me jakne te shkurta dhe shalla etj.
3.Njeri me Turanike me lule dhe Me (himation veshje greke)Patollona,me mjeker dhe floke te gjate
5.I riu vetum me nje mantel te shkurtur i thirur Chlaina(pa Kostum)

----------


## fegi

7-9-Gra dhe vajza  me veshje kostume me materijal te holle,(krepi  kemishe)mandafshe ose pambuke te rudha te dendura etj.
10 dhe 11.I riu me pantollona te shkurte Tuniks
11.Me pelerine te shkurte Chlammys dhe me Petasos(kapele dielli nga te lashtit greke Thesali)
12.Njeri me Kostume etj.

----------

